# No funciona tarjeta de red, me da error al bootear.

## Segan

Hola compañeros, soy nuevo aquí, pero por fín he logrado instalar Gentoo. Ahora me doy cuenta que no es para nada difícil, pero como no sepas muy bien que funciones tiene las opciones del kernel, y más cuando lo compilas a mano, pues... Resulta que estaba compilando el kernel todo el rato sin soporte a SCSI, y no me booteaba, me daba kernel panic, así que logré recompilarlo dandole soporte, y aquí estoy, con un usuario creado y todo va a la perfeccion, sino fuera porque no me funciona la tarjeta de red... Al bootear Gentoo, me sale que no es posible ejecutar eth0 o algo asi. Sabeis que puedo hacer? Uso una tarjeta de red integrada, Realtek.

Saludos!!

----------

## quilosaq

 *Segan wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> no es posible ejecutar eth0 o algo asi.
> 
> ...

 Tendrás que aportar mas información sobre "algo asi".

----------

## esteban_conde

En esto estoy de acuerdo.

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Tendrás que aportar mas información sobre "algo asi".

 

No obstante como tengo una realtek añadiré que ahora tiene soporte en el kernel.

Tengo instaladas las wireless-tools.

En cuanto al kernel estos son los modulos que me arroja, tendrás que activar wireless en device drivers y buscar estos módulos.

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # lsmod |grep -i rt2*
> 
> snd_mpu401_uart         5259  1 snd_via82xx <--este no tiene que ver
> 
> snd_rawmidi            16625  1 snd_mpu401_uart <--este tampoco
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

Por pasos, antes que nada necesitamos saber cual es tu chip  de red.

￻

```
lspci|grep -i net
```

----------

## SS3

Otra cosa que puedes probar es arrancar desde el live cd y ver los módulos que utiliza la tarjeta para añadirlos al kernel, o usar genkernel para tenerlo con el mayor soporte posible para todo tu hardware y ya luego cuando veas como va el tema pues lo configuras a medida.

----------

## papu

 *Segan wrote:*   

> Hola compañeros, soy nuevo aquí, pero por fín he logrado instalar Gentoo. Ahora me doy cuenta que no es para nada difícil, pero como no sepas muy bien que funciones tiene las opciones del kernel, y más cuando lo compilas a mano, pues... Resulta que estaba compilando el kernel todo el rato sin soporte a SCSI, y no me booteaba, me daba kernel panic, así que logré recompilarlo dandole soporte, y aquí estoy, con un usuario creado y todo va a la perfeccion, sino fuera porque no me funciona la tarjeta de red... Al bootear Gentoo, me sale que no es posible ejecutar eth0 o algo asi. Sabeis que puedo hacer? Uso una tarjeta de red integrada, Realtek.
> 
> Saludos!!

 

date cuenta quizas te pase que ahora en nombre de red es dinamico con los udev modernos, por lo tanto eth0 ya no sirve como nombre generico, ahora cambia segun hardware :   en mi caso  eth0 pasa a ser  enp4s0   , haz ifconfig -a  y substituyes eth0 por el nombre de la primera interfaz que sale.

http://bpaste.net/show/96419/

por lo tanto toda la configuración del manual de GENTOO que habla de la configuración de la nterfaz de red, tendrías de substituir  eth0 por la tuya.

lo digo porque yo puse gentoo hace 2 días y me paso lo mismo con que no habia eth0 , me trajo de cabeza toda la puta tarde, quizás en tu caso sea otra cosa pero tenlo en cuenta. Yo hablo de red cable no uso wireless

saludos, ad1

----------

## Segan

Hola a todos foreros, al final era lo que decia papu, 'eth0' no es correcto,y  en mi caso tenía que seguir la guia, pero indicando 'enp2s0' y al final va perfectamente...  :Smile:  gracias a todos, y disculpen la tardanza, pero abrí este thread desesperado, lo arreglé y se me olvido pasarme por aqui  :Smile: 

Saludos!

----------

## Luciernaga

Aprovecho este hilo para hacer otra pregunta relacionada ... veamos ...

¿Quién es el responsable de cambiar el nombre de las interfaces?

Lo pregunto porque en mis seis máquinas a cada una Gentoo le da un nombre diferente, en cuanto al problema comentado me di cuenta enseguida cuando me pasó al instalar Gentoo ...

Supongo que debe ser el controlador de la interfaz porque el núcleo lo dudo basándome en lo siguiente:

Acabo de instalar Ubuntu con GNOME y Debian 7 y se respetan las denominaciones anteriores, es decir, eth0, eth1, ... wlan0, etc. mientras que los núcleos son el 3.8 en Ubuntu y el 3.2 en la Debian ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## papu

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Aprovecho este hilo para hacer otra pregunta relacionada ... veamos ...
> 
> ¿Quién es el responsable de cambiar el nombre de las interfaces?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque en mis seis máquinas a cada una Gentoo le da un nombre diferente, en cuanto al problema comentado me di cuenta enseguida cuando me pasó al instalar Gentoo ...
> ...

 

yo lo desconozco probablemente dependera cada distro decida mantener el eth0 o no, porque po lo que yo se quien lo cambia es udev ( no se a partir de que version creo 197) lo demás dependerá como digo de los scripts de cada distro.

ad1

----------

## i92guboj

En nuestro caso es udev, pero como bien dicen arriba, depende de la distro. Ciertamente udev necesita un soporte en el kernel para funcionar.

En el pasado, la gestión de dispositivos se hacía en Gentoo mediante el binomio coldplug/hotplug. Hace tiempo de eso ya...   :Rolling Eyes: 

En todo caso, si lo que necesitas es cambiar el nombre de un dispositivo de red, o bien fijarlo, lo que tienes que investigar es udev.

----------

